# GNOME 3 and NetworkManager: Need Help [SOLVED]

## wswartzendruber

DISCLAIMER:  I'm wasted right now.

So I got GNOME 3 all installed.

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> Portage 2.1.11.7 (hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.4-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-3.4.4-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-gentoo-2.1
> ...

 

Most everything seems to work, except the NetworkManager applet.  Whenever I try to start it, I get this:

 *nm-applet wrote:*   

> ** (nm-applet:5559): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.89" (uid=1000 pid=5559 comm="nm-applet ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1761 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")
> 
> ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
> 
> ** (nm-applet:5559): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (32) Session not found
> ...

 

Oh yeah, I'm on systemd.

EDIT:  The below solution to this problem also allowed GNOME 3 to properly handle removable devices.

----------

## disi

I have the same on openrc if NetworkManager is not started. There is a daemon and the applet...

Not sure how to add NetworkManager to the default runlevel in systemd.

Had my soma already   :Wink: 

//edit:

 *Quote:*   

> (like NetworkManager and sys-auth/polkit) provide support for it through USE=systemd.

 

wiki.gentoo.org accessed: 2012,07,21

----------

## wswartzendruber

SOLVED!!!

```
echo 'session      optional   pam_systemd.so' >> /etc/pam.d/system-auth
```

----------

